# Butters my new Egyptian Tortoise



## CyberianHusky (Oct 13, 2010)

Just got my new Egyptian Tortoise today her name is Butters. So strong and healthy starting eating right away. Just had to share the joy of a new Tortoise.

Here is a pic...


----------



## Kristina (Oct 13, 2010)

Pictures please!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new lifetime friend


----------



## terryo (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful babby. I love the name Butters too.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 13, 2010)

SO jealous!!! That's my dream tort right there 
Where did you get the little one from?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 13, 2010)

Great picture! Laughed when I saw the name (it's my son's girlfriend's name).
Butters looked like a cutie.


----------



## Shelli (Oct 13, 2010)

Really cute, i was wondering what was coming from her nose.. then I realized it's her claws! Must be time for bed haha..


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my god! It's so cute and adorable!


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 13, 2010)

Butters is so cute. What succulent is he eating??


----------



## hali (Oct 14, 2010)

hes lovely


----------



## CyberianHusky (Oct 14, 2010)

She is munching on Sedum seems to really like it. Butters is temp sexed to be female.



Madortoise said:


> Butters is so cute. What succulent is he eating??



She is eating Sedum. Butters is temp sexed to be female.



ChiKat said:


> SO jealous!!! That's my dream tort right there
> Where did you get the little one from?



Butters came from a breeder in San Fran named Mike Host. He has some amazing Egyptians.


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute! Butters is just adorable!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 14, 2010)

VERY CUTE...congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## CyberianHusky (Oct 14, 2010)

Missy said:


> Congrats on your new lifetime friend



She is not just for life but for Christmas lol....



ChiKat said:


> SO jealous!!! That's my dream tort right there
> Where did you get the little one from?



You should get one if they are your dream tortoise. Nothing feels better than fulfilling a dream.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute and i luv the name


----------



## darkly (Jan 11, 2011)

hey there was wondering what kind of set up u have ie plants and things they like to eat that arnt harmful im going to be purchasing one soon and want to make sure my tank is all set up for her or him i have a 78.5 gallon tank so it will have a nice spread any suggestions on plant life would be great and i notice her shell is a nice smooth no pyrimiding what kind of diet do u give her i have read many different things like some fruit is ok once in a blue moon but is should be mostly greens like mustards and dandilions stuff like that what about spinach thanks for your time 








CyberianHusky said:


> She is munching on Sedum seems to really like it. Butters is temp sexed to be female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

